# Outdoor rifle ranges ?



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Is there any outdoor rifle ranges in the northeast ohio area Open?
My son wants to get some range time in rifle before he leaves for the service. 
Medina county area


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-trapping-and-shooting-sports/shooting-ranges


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks I found all those. But on a recent notice from ODNR most class A ranges are not open during all this. Only the archery ranges seem to be open. I remember years ago a few others not shown on the ODNR site.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

There are only 2 that I know of but not sure if their open. Grand River, and AA Shooting club on Fenstermaker Rd. in Nelson.


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

Rocknut said:


> Is there any outdoor rifle ranges in the northeast ohio area Open?
> My son wants to get some range time in rifle before he leaves for the service.
> Medina county area


Columbiana County Fish & Game outdoor range is open to members. They have a FB page if you are interested.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Grand river should be opening back up soon


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Posted last Friday-on Outdoors with Frischkorn

*Ohio cracks open the door for use of its public shooting ranges*

A trio of Ohio’s public shooting ranges are re-opening after a seasonal shut-down extended by the threat from the coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic.

Here is the full text of the Ohio Division of Wildlife’s press release on the subject.

Note the new special social distancing requirements the Wildlife Division is imposing on the three locations as well as the strong recommendation about making reservations first.

Note as with the Ohio Department of Natural Resources’ web site being down it will be more difficult to navigate further information.

Class A shooting ranges at Deer Creek, Grand River, and Woodbury wildlife areas will reopen to the public on Thursday, May 21, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

These three shooting ranges were initially closed in March 2020 as a safety precaution because of COVID-19 concerns.

Reservations are highly recommended to secure a preferred shooting time, as ranges will be operating at 50% capacity. The Division of Wildlife will accept reservations beginning Monday, May 18.

Reservations can be made by calling the numbers provided below, from 
Monday to Wednesday from 8 a.m. to 12 p.m..

Shooting times are broken into 70-minute blocks, with 20 minutes in between to allow for proper cleaning.

Visitors with reservations should arrive and check in no later than 15 minutes prior to their scheduled shooting time. Walk-ins are accepted as space allows within the 70-minute block.

State-owned Class A ranges that are reopening include:

Deer Creek Wildlife Area shooting range, located at State Route 207 & Cook Yankeetown Road NE, Mt. Sterling 43143. Reservation phone number: (614) 644-3925.


Grand River Wildlife Area Shooting Range located at 6693 Hoffman Norton Road NW, Bristolville 44402. Reservation phone number: (330) 644-2293.


Woodbury Wildlife Area Shooting Range located at 23370 State Route 60, Warsaw 43844. Reservation phone number: (740) 589-9930.
Deer Creek and Grand River shooting ranges are open Thursday to Sunday from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. The shooting range at Woodbury will be open Thursday to Saturday from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m., and Sunday from 12 p.m. to 5 p.m.

Visitors are asked to follow all social distancing guidelines and respect others’ personal space while at the shooting range. In addition, visitors are also encouraged to follow this guidance to stay safe:

Follow the Center for Disease Control’s guidelines on personal hygiene prior to heading to the range, including hand washing, carrying hand sanitizer, staying home if you feel sick, and covering your mouth and nose when coughing or sneezing.


The range restroom will be open, but guests should anticipate short closures for areas to be cleaned and sanitized. Bathroom hand driers and drinking fountains are not available.


Masks are highly recommended to be worn at all times while using the range, in addition to proper eye and ear protection.
Shooting benches will be disinfected regularly with a commercial disinfectant. Shooters are encouraged to bring a towel or blanket to protect firearms and equipment. Shooters should also plan to provide their own eye and ear protection, targets and target holders.

Unsupervised shotgun, pistol and rifle ranges, as well as archery ranges on state properties, also remain open.

A shooting range permit is required to shoot at Class A (supervised rifle and pistol), Class B (unsupervised rifle and pistol) and Class C target ranges (unsupervised clay target shotgun).

A shooting range permit is not required at Class D (unsupervised archery) or other ranges not classified by the Division of Wildlife (other fees or purchases may apply).

Purchase an annual or daily shooting range permit through the Division of Wildlife’s online store or any location where hunting and fishing licenses are sold. An annual permit costs $24 and a daily permit is $5.

An annual shooting range permit and hunting license combo is available to Ohio residents for $29.12.

- By Jeffrey L. Frischkorn
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I figured they would be opening soon. I was hoping for a outdoor range to use before my son shipped out. But he shipped out Monday. We have been using indoor ranges regularly up till then.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank him for his service for me- it's appreciated.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I will Thanks


----------

